# Looking for Work in South Shore, Plymouth MA area



## DieselM1009 (Oct 25, 2005)

I am looking for some work in the Plymouth South Shore area of Massachusetts. I have a Military M1009 CUCV (Blazer 3/4 ton with an 8' plow).

Thanks


----------

